
Show HN: “Ask HN: Who's Hiring?” Browser - nchelluri
https://0d00b440e42137eee9c378c5a2856a8bc24d7400.googledrive.com/host/0B0GkLDgWk7dlNGNUdkNUcHROYVk
======
nchelluri
I made a little tool to download all of the Who's Hiring posts and put them on
a webpage. Then I added some Client Side JS to allow you to do filtering based
on keywords. It's not perfect, like the Remote button shows a job listing that
says "onsite/remote coding project" as part of the interview process. But it's
handy and I've used it while building it and firing off a couple cover emails.
I'm looking for a job :)

Also, I tried doing this entirely client side using HN's Firebase API, but it
was hard because there was no way to bulk fetch and it seemed like a very
small DDOS attack if lots of people opened it. Plus HTML sanitization in JS
might be hard for me.

